# western flyer



## rideon66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi This was posted down in the craiglist section. I am local and was wondering what anyone could tell me about it before I call and go to check it out. Any idea of what a good offer would be? I don't seem to be able to find anything on a western flyer that looks like that. What year is it?

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/2819809992.html

Thanks


----------



## jd56 (Feb 14, 2012)

info I was looking up was wrong.


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't have that. What year does it look like?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like a 1953 or so. Price isn't too bad, you could always offer less and see what you can do.


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok I did more digging and my guess would be CWC built western flyer super early 50's. Missing the head light.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 14, 2012)

I am thinking that is a CWC built Western Flyer, the tank and fork alone almost make the asking price so you can't really go wrong. Would be a good one to restore as all it seems to be missing is the headlight.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 14, 2012)

*51  Western Auto Super Flyer*

OK here a 51 that is pretty close to the bike. Still I could be wrong. But Rideon you seem to have hit the model correct.
The ad 's picture of the tank even has the directional rear light lever, which is missing on the CL listing.
I'll bet these were the deal back then.


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder how hard it is to find one of those lights. I only found one online it is looks too far gone. Too bent up. I guess I need to get in touch with the seller of the bike first.


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 14, 2012)

rideon66 said:


> I wonder how hard it is to find one of those lights. I only found one online it is looks too far gone. Too bent up. I guess I need to get in touch with the seller of the bike first.



THe light is probably the hardest part of the bike to find...I have only seen a couple of them pop up on Ebay in the last two years.


----------



## derek4727 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't go wrong even with the asking price, better hop on it b4 someone else does......


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have been trying all day. Typical CL no answer and no reply.


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 14, 2012)

*Super 50*

I have a couple of those and the light.this is a very hard to get light but it probably the best rider we have.that is the perfect cruiser and my son enjoys riding it.it dont need a light to ride.besides you can find a light sooner or later


----------



## MantonSmith (Feb 14, 2012)

*Western Super light*

Heres a picture of my Super light. The one on ebay right now takes the batterys in the light, The supers have a lantern battery in the tank which supplies the power to all the electric.
   Does anyone know how the lantern battery is held in the tank holder? I am missing the retainer (bracket)


----------



## fuzzyktu (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been in negotiations with the seller.  I am driving to NC from Michigan to pick this bike up on Saturday.  I have the headlight NOS in The box.  just been waiting for this to come along!!


----------



## twjensen (Feb 15, 2012)

nice,  one went thru here in the for sale section a few months back, about same shape , but  had the light,,for 750.00 from the time it was posted to sold was about 1 hr. I know I was hot on it ..but missed. nice score.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2012)

fuzzyktu said:


> I have been in negotiations with the seller.  I am driving to NC from Michigan to pick this bike up on Saturday.  I have the headlight NOS in The box.  just been waiting for this to come along!!




Fuzzy...sent you a PM
JD


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Fuzzy I sent you a PM.


----------

